# Finally some time in the shop



## snoman701 (Jan 23, 2018)

I've been wanting to spend time actually recovering and refining for a long time. Today I spent half the day. 

First button is from gold filled, other two are e-scrap.

14 grams total. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## denim (Jan 23, 2018)

Am I supposed to see a picture here? I am not familiar with tapatalk.


----------



## jimdoc (Jan 23, 2018)

Fixed link;

https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180124/33da5472a22e9d3a9bf8c1d322e146fb.jpg


----------



## silversaddle1 (Jan 23, 2018)

Hey, me too! I finally got some free time too so I started building a new martingale for my horse!

What's amazing is I was able to clean off my bench so I could work on this project. It would scare me to find out how many 100's of thousands of dollars worth of equipment have been scrapped on that bench!


----------



## snoman701 (Jan 24, 2018)

That is beautiful! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shark (Jan 24, 2018)

They both look very nice.


----------



## snoman701 (Jan 25, 2018)

silversaddle1 said:


> Hey, me too! I finally got some free time too so I started building a new martingale for my horse!



What are the pretty square things called? I'm sure they must have a proper name.

Can I see the back of one? How do you attach to the leather? Rivets?

Even bigger question, when you've got the whole parade outfit, how do you keep it from tarnishing? I really want to see one in person...they are absolutely spectacular in pictures. 

I had no clue such things existed until I was watching pawn stars and someone brought one in. Around here people mostly trail ride or your run of the mill 4h events, not a lot of parade dress.

Now that I'm really starting to get a handle on the basics I really want to start doing more metalwork. I used to love it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silversaddle1 (Jan 25, 2018)

I have to go to the city but when I get back I'll answer the questions.


----------

